
Internal Memo: ESPN Forbids Discussion of Chinese Politics - jseliger
https://deadspin.com/internal-memo-espn-forbids-discussion-of-chinese-polit-1838881032
======
ktln2
"This could be because Chuck Salituro, the senior news director of ESPN, sent
a memo to shows mandating that any discussion of the Daryl Morey story avoid
any political discussions about China and Hong Kong, and instead focus on the
related basketball issues."

You are free to talk about Chinese government, only when you are not pissing
off Chinese government. How nice!

